# Which machine for me?



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

Same old question: Which machine is right for me.

I'm located in Southern Ontario, 20-25 events, 10-12" max, 3-6" average.

Currently have contracts which include:
-
- 60 residential driveways
- 10 Sidewalk/Plaza contracts (We just do sidewalks and walkways)
- 10 Inner city parking lots approx 10 spaces, Too big for blowers, too small for truck,

These properties are reasonably close together, so TOP speed isn't super important.

Last year we got by with 1 Plow truck (with 2x blowers) , 1 Truck with 2xblowers (one was a two stage).

I'm running into two issues:

- City sidewalks that don't have a boulevard are getting blasted by the city plow, and covered with hard chunks and slush, which is a nightmare for my single stage machines
- Mid size apartment lots, 6-8 spaces, not enough room for the truck to maneuver, but too large for the blowers to do efficiently.

So the three things I am looking for are:
1. Fit down do 54" sidewalks (a MUST),
2. Strong enough to backdrag/blow smaller lots (8-10 spaces)
3. Work reasonably well on regular residential lots

Will an atv/UTV perform well enough in the backdragging? Is a blower required here, or can i get away with a UTV with v-blade (while still being small enough to do sidewalks)? Is a small tractor with a blower an option or preference?

Totally out of my element in this mid-range, there aren't a lot of these machines being run in our areas, except for the city sidewalk machines.

Thanks in advance, I know this question gets asked a lot.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

One truck and a 2 stage snow blower for the city sidewalks and a single stage for the litter stuff.

add a 2nd truck and snowblowers as necessary.
why do you want to haul a utv around?

what size 2 stage are you using?
maybe a larger unit is called for?


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I should mention that if the machine can go even 25 mph, i won't need a trailer, it would be parked very close to its route.

Our current two stage is just a Toro 824. I imagine a $3k 30" would be better for the bad city sidewlks, but I was hoping for a machine that could do better work on the smaller parking lots.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

would a Kubota RTV 900 fit what you want to due?

are you looking at new or used?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I would suggest a small Jeep with a plow for the smaller lots and keep using what you got.


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> I would suggest a small Jeep with a plow for the smaller lots and keep using what you got.


So upgrade to a 30" good quality blower for the tough sidewalks?

I've read people get blades specifically for back dragging on the jeeps, is this a thing?


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

sublime68charge said:


> would a Kubota RTV 900 fit what you want to due?
> 
> are you looking at new or used?


I don't know enough about the 900 to know if it is the right machine, is it small enough for sidewalks? Does the blade have down pressure for dragging?

And new or used or lease, doesn't matter.


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

SnoFarmer said:


> One truck and a 2 stage snow blower for the city sidewalks and a single stage for the litter stuff.
> 
> add a 2nd truck and snowblowers as necessary.
> why do you want to haul a utv around?
> ...


I think a larger two stage is definitely called for, I need a 28" or 30" so that it can do the city sidewalks quickly and in two passes. I'm concerned it won't be efficient enough for the Apartment parking lots though, places that are 60' x 40', and the snow can only be piled in one spot. I just don't like the bigger two stages because they require ramps and really slow down the clearing time of smaller residential with the unload/load, versus a single stage.

What would you recommitted for a high quality, FAST paced two-stage.

Maybe I'm being unrealistic asking for a machine that can do city sidewalks quickly, and Also do small parking lots, but I figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Unraveller said:


> So upgrade to a 30" good quality blower for the tough sidewalks?
> 
> I've read people get blades specifically for back dragging on the jeeps, is this a thing?


 A lot of the smaller plows have down pressure to help. Not sure if they make back drag edges or not for them.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would look at the Kubota 900 or 1100 with Cab and heat and a Boss V plow that should be heavy enough to due back dragging.

just my quick thoughts.


----------

